# Possivel tornado - Alcobaça 16/09/2014



## MSantos (16 Set 2014 às 19:30)

> *Casas destelhadas, inundações e quedas de árvores em Alcobaça *
> 
> Ventos e chuvas fortes deixaram hoje algumas  casas destelhadas na freguesia de Évora, Alcobaça, assim como provocaram  inundações em habitações, quedas de árvores, de cabos elétricos e de telecomunicações,  disseram à Lusa fontes da Proteção Civil.
> 
> ...



http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...as-inundacoes-e-quedas-de-arvores-em-alcobaca


----------



## Agreste (16 Set 2014 às 21:39)

Pelo radar há uma célula interessante a passar por lá mas não há mais dados...


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2014 às 21:56)

Seria interessante haver fotos dos estragos, para se ter uma ideia da área afectada e tentar perceber se foi ou não um tornado. Pena não haver membros activos no fórum na zona de Alcobaça.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 10:15)

Encontrei um vídeo do possível tornado em Alcobaça.

http://www.publico.pt/multimedia/video/mau-tempo-faz-estragos-em-alcobaca-2014916200151


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 10:20)

Encontrei esta fotografia da ventania de ontem em Alcobaça.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Set 2014 às 10:24)

*Tornado deixa rasto de destruição*

Atingiu povoação de Bacharela, em Alcobaça.
Havia "muito lixo e poeira no ar e um barulho esquisito. Vi um carro a começar a dar voltas. Estava em casa e fiquei assustado, só me queria esconder em algum lado, porque só tinha visto isto nos filmes", contou ao CM Nuno Santos, morador em Bacharela, Alcobaça.

A povoação foi ontem afetada por um tornado, que danificou telhados de casas e derrubou árvores e infraestruturas elétricas e de telecomunicações. Apesar dos danos, não houve feridos nem desalojados.

Aquela zona do concelho foi "assolada por um fenómeno chamado supercélula – espécie de minitornado – que provocou intensa precipitação e vento forte", explicou ao CM Mário Cerol, comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Alcobaça.

A casa de Nuno Santos escapou sem prejuízos, mas o mesmo não podem dizer os proprietários de outras cinco casas e de um barracão agrícola, que devido ao temporal ficaram parcialmente sem telhas.

"O pinhal foi parar ao meio da estrada. Foi um susto enorme. Quando cheguei, a minha vizinha estava em pânico. Os meus sogros estavam dentro da casa, mas não lhes aconteceu nada", contou Sandra Coito, cuja residência foi a mais afetada. "Além do telhado, ficaram partidos o portão, os estores e a varanda", adianta.

Uma mulher que ia num carro cujo vidro lateral se partiu com a força do vento foi atingida pelos estilhaços na cara e num braço, mas não precisou de receber tratamento hospitalar.

O posto de vendas de uma central fruteira na Quinta das Freiras sofreu danos avultados e cinco veículos que se encontravam na cooperativa também foram afetados pela queda de árvores.


Fonte de informação:http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/detalhe/mau_tempo_causa_rasto_de_destruicao.html


----------



## Thomar (17 Set 2014 às 12:58)

Pelos estragos ocorridos e descrição das testemunhas, terá mesmo ocorrido um tornado. 
Falta saber a escala e o IPMA pronunciar-se sobre o assunto.
Ainda bem que só houve estragos materiais.

Pena ainda a praga dos mini-tornados (fenómeno chamado supercélula – espécie de minitornado).


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2014 às 17:14)

> No dia 16 de setembro de 2014 o estado do tempo no território do continente foi condicionado por uma depressão centrada a oés-noroeste da península Ibérica, que transportava na sua circulação uma massa de ar quente e húmida, bastante instável. Sobre o território, o perfil vertical do vento era favorável à formação de convecção organizada. Foram reportadas três ocorrências, independentes, envolvendo danos materiais em associação a vento e precipitação.
> 
> Pelas 04:20 UTC (05:20 h, hora local), no local de Vale da Telha, concelho de Aljezur (Algarve) foi reportado vento muito forte, acompanhado de trovoada, tendo sido registada alguma destruição numa instalação hoteleira e em algumas habitações próximas, bem como em árvores e viaturas. A observação do radar Doppler de Loulé/Cavalos do Caldeirão mostrou, àquela hora e sobre a área, a passagem de uma linha de instabilidade bastante ativa que desenvolveu uma perturbação convectiva de natureza não supercelular.
> 
> ...



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/newsdetail.html?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/tempo-1609.html


Parece que houve outros dois tornados no continente.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Set 2014 às 17:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/newsdetail.html?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/tempo-1609.html
> 
> 
> Parece que houve outros dois tornados no continente.



Por acaso alguém tem as imagens de radar da reflectividade, das horas em causa nos três eventos? E principalmente o de Aljezur? Por esquecimento não guardei as imagens de ontem... e gostava de verificar as mesmas... Agradeço desde já...!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Set 2014 às 18:18)

ecobcg disse:


> Por acaso alguém tem as imagens de radar da reflectividade, das horas em causa nos três eventos? E principalmente o de Aljezur? Por esquecimento não guardei as imagens de ontem... e gostava de verificar as mesmas... Agradeço desde já...!



Quantas queres? 

--

As imagens de radar à hora dos possíveis tornados referenciados no comunicado do IPMA:

*Aljezur*

dBz (Coruche):






dBz (Loulé):






RainRate (mm/h):






--

*Poceirão*

dBz (Coruche):
(não tenho das 10h00 não sei porquê, portanto meto a anterior e a posterior)










dBz (Loulé):






RainRate (mm/h):






--

*Alcobaça*

dBz (Coruche):






dBz (Loulé):






RainRate (mm/h):






--

*ecobcg*, se quiseres mais imagens pede-me, pode ser que as tenha


----------



## ecobcg (17 Set 2014 às 21:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Quantas queres?
> 
> --
> 
> ...



Obrigado Duarte!


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2014 às 23:10)

Então sempre se confirma a ocorrência de tornados de fraca intensidade no dia 16, peço então à moderação para remover a palavra "possível" do titulo do tópico, visto se tratar de um evento confirmado.  

*(depois apaguem este post) sff *


----------

